# flatting and polishing fresh paint..



## jage (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all im new here 
Im not usually one for clean cars but as of late i am. Tastes have changed i think! Used to be into rat look cars but we wont go there 

My cars in the process of being painted and now i need to flat it back and polish it back up. Im flatting by hand with 1500; 2000 and 3000 i think was reccomended; warm water with fairy in it and keeping the panel really wet at all times. 
I now have a very dull pink panel and was wondering what everyones advice was on polishing it back up? Im going to be buying either a da or a rotary. Most probably rotary i think! 

I heard that i think g3 was a good compound to be buffing back up with? Then i need to swap to something finer and finer again? 

What pads to use would also be a great help 

Im new to this so be kind :wave:

Jage


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

For polishing it back up again I'd recommend 3m polishing system. I'll put a link below for it so you can read about it.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...zJjqCQ&usg=AFQjCNFhPXsSoXz_rz2BN83hTmj7zIwXyg

Not the cheapest polishing system but gives really good results :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

How fresh is the paint??? You'll need to leave it a while before applying any sort of sealer ......


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

g3 is a cracking polish when in used in the right hands if not your fresh paint will soon be mashed up for a first time rotary i would look at maybe 105/205 combo as its a little more forgiving


----------



## jage (Apr 15, 2012)

days old currently so i wont want any sealants on top yet just advice for future use  

Would the 105/205 combo work at bringing it back up then?
Wasnt sure if i needed to use harsher abrasives or not


----------



## Johnboy20011 (Mar 7, 2011)

jage said:


> days old currently so i wont want any sealants on top yet just advice for future use
> 
> Would the 105/205 combo work at bringing it back up then?
> Wasnt sure if i needed to use harsher abrasives or not


My DAS6 pro with a compounding pad using Megs 105 takes out 1200 grit flat back fairly easy, so it will pi** through 3000 grit marks.


----------

